# G1007 Spindle noise



## jlesser27 (Sep 9, 2020)

Now that I have been using my new to me G1007 it appears to have a little play in the spindle shaft to spindle sleeve. I would say about a 32nd of an inch. You can move the spindle shaft back and forth in the spindle speed and hear a little tick. Is this normal or is there supposed to be a tight fit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Sep 9, 2020)

I have a vintage Grizzly G1007.  Recently replaced the spindle bearings. No pay on mine.  You might want to at least check the preload on your spindle, maybe even replace the bearings if they're no longer good.
Here are a couple of good articles from Rick Sparber (a member here) that deal with the spindle and pulley bearings.


			https://rick.sparber.org/SBR30.pdf
		



			https://rick.sparber.org/SDB30.pdf


----------



## jlesser27 (Sep 9, 2020)

It’s definitely not the bearings it seems like it is the spline mating pieces. If you put a tool in the mill and rotate by hand back and forth does move ever so slightly without rotating the pulley. It’s not much and I’m assuming it would have to have some play to allow the quill to go up and down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Sep 10, 2020)

Perhaps I misunderstood.  When you said "You can move the spindle shaft back and forth" I took that to mean side-to-side, as you hadn't included the word "rotate."   Is it noisy when milling something?


----------



## jlesser27 (Sep 10, 2020)

It is noisy with a fly cutter but not an end mill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 10, 2020)

The sliding spline in the spindle does not have to have a perfect fit; it is simply used to transmit rotating TQ from the pulley to the spindle nose.


----------

